# Anthimio de Azevedo em grande entrevista



## Iceberg (8 Out 2007 às 22:17)

Meus Amigos, não sei se alguém leu, ou se alguém aqui fez referência.

O nosso mestre Anthimio de Azevedo foi tema de capa na revista mais lida em Portugal.

NOTÍCIAS MAGAZINDE nº 794 de 12/08/2007

Uma edição para guardar para a posteridade.

Tenho enorme vontade em partilhar esta grande entrevista convosco, mas como não possuo scanner, vai levar algum tempo a conseguir realizar esse meu intento. No entanto, prometo colocar aqui essa edição da revista ou então, se alguém conseguir fazer essa partilha, está à vontade.

O título da Revista é "O tempo não está louco", e serve para reafirmar as ideias fortes deste grande climatologista que, numa entrevista de ler e voltar a reler inúmeras vezes, fugindo do tradicional tom monocórdico e conservador da meteorologia tradicional, expões as suas ideias de uma forma frontal, sincera e directa.

Ideia forte: já devríamos estar a entrar num novo e prolongado período frio, uma nova Idade do gelo, talvez o início da nova Glaciação, a temperatura deveria ser em média, já nesta altura, 5º C abaixo do que se regista actualmente, mas o aquecimento global tem atrasado esse início do novo período frio.

Isto e muito mais, para ler, reler e guardar.
Absolutamente A NÃO PERDER!


----------



## Brigantia (8 Out 2007 às 23:15)

Gostava de ler essa entrevista. Fico a aguardar...

Aqui fica a capa, falta o resto...


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2007 às 23:51)

Ideia forte: já devríamos estar a entrar num novo e prolongado *período frio*, uma *nova Idade do gelo*, talvez o início da nova Glaciação, a temperatura deveria ser em média, já nesta altura, 5º C abaixo do que se regista actualmente, mas o aquecimento global tem atrasado esse início do novo período frio.



Estou confuso  Nova idade do Gelo como???? nao percebo....


----------



## Gerofil (9 Out 2007 às 00:24)

«A Revolução Industrial foi muito simpática, foi uma necessidade, mas infelizmente tem sido levada ao exagero. Quando o mundo está todo ao dizer que atmosfera já não aguenta tanta poluição, há uma série de indivíduos a dizer que há uma quantidade de petróleo para gastar.
Podemos deixar de fazer asneiras. Podemos parar a destruição das florestas da Amazónia, da Indonésia, da África Central... Mas enquanto houver povos que precisam de dinheiro para viver e povos ricos que compram a madeira dessas florestas, o clima só vai mudar para pior. Quem tem culpa? Os povos ricos, com certeza, que andam sistematicamente à procura de ter tudo de bom aos pés da cama. 
A água irá faltar na Península Ibérica (Portugal e Espanha), no Norte da China e Manchúria, na Austrália, na Nova Zelândia e na Tasmânia. O deserto do Sara está a ampliar-se para o Sul da Europa – isto foi absolutamente verificado no início dos anos oitenta por equipas de meteorologistas de Portugal, Espanha, França, Itália, Grécia e Turquia no âmbito de um programa conjunto chamado MEDALUS (...); Já nessa altura se concluiu que a linha de risco em Portugal já passava a norte do Tejo (...).
A América do Sul e a Europa do Norte serão as únicas regiões que, em 2025, não terão problemas de falta de água. Os meus colegas climatologistas dão-nos informações de que o famoso anticiclone dos Açores apresenta tendência para se estabelecer com muito maior frequência a sul das Ilhas Britânicas ou entre os Açores e a Madeira. Qualquer destas posições irá constituir uma barreira, um bloqueio; o anticiclone, estendendo-se em crista para nordeste em direcção à Escandinávia e em crista para sudoeste em direcção à América Central, vai fazer com que as chuvas não venham directamente para o Sul de França, Espanha e Portugal e tenham de dar a volta, indo chover provavelmente na Alemanha, na Polónia, na Europa Central, no Leste da França.
Já devíamos estar a pensar em dessalinizadores. Veja o caso exemplar do Porto Santo. A ilha não tem água, praticamente não chove e, no entanto, ninguém morre à sede. No continente não se faz a conversão da água do mar; mas devíamos estar a investir nessa tecnologia.
Escandaliza-me que já todos tenham chegado à conclusão de que o petróleo é altamente poluidor e Portugal tenha anunciado que vai fazer prospecção de petróleo ao largo da costa, para o que tem de gastar 36 a 38 milhões de euros. Não seria melhor aplicar esse dinheiro em fontes energéticas menos poluentes? Escandaliza-me que o Algarve tenha três mil horas de sol por ano – que é o máximo de horas de sol em todo o Mediterrâneo – e não façamos nenhuma utilização disso. (...)»

Excerto da entrevista de Anthimio de Azevedo no Notícias Magazine de 12.Ago.2007

Fonte: claustro fobias


----------



## João Soares (9 Out 2007 às 00:57)

Vamo-nos transformar em deserto??


----------



## Kraliv (9 Out 2007 às 12:20)




----------



## Jota 21 (10 Out 2007 às 14:51)

Excelente! 
 Obrigado ao Kraliv por nos ter proporcionado a leitura desta entrevista. 
 Eu, e penso que quase todos aqui, apreciamos assistir a fenómenos meteorológicos extremos mas nenhum de nós decerto gostará que estas previsões se venham a concretizar num futuro próximo.
 Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Brigantia (11 Out 2007 às 00:37)

Tks Kraliv. Muito interessante


----------



## Fil (14 Out 2007 às 20:18)

Obrigado pelos scans Kraliv! É sempre bom ver uma entrevista dada por uma das referências da meteorologia no nosso pais, apesar de não concordar muito com as suas visões catastrofistas a curto prazo do nosso clima. Penso que transformações dessa ordem dão-se em centenas ou até milhares de anos, e não em algumas décadas.


----------

